# FL - Pasco/Pinellas County



## wayne62682 (Jun 22, 2010)

Any gaming groups in the Pasco county area?  Or possibly Hernando or Pinellas, maybe even the Western side of Hillsborough?  There isn't even a real FLGS in my area (the closest one is in Tarpon but there has been like no activity there for quite a while) so it's very hard to find any gamers.  I play 4E, and played 3.5 for around three years.  Also up for trying some other systems, but I'm in the "light roleplay, heavy combat" type of group except for specific systems (e.g. WoD) so 4E is probably the better fit since it matches my playstyle.

Doesn't seem to be much luck in finding like-minded gamers (I like some RP, don't get me wrong, but I don't like a ton of it nor do I like being "forced" to roleplay), and I'm kind of loathe to travel all the way to Tampa (Anthem/Armada) or Clearwater (Emerald City) just to see if a game store has any games going on.

Anyone else out there?


----------



## CameliaCure (Jul 10, 2010)

About how far are you from Lakeland, in Polk County? I just moved back here and I'm having a hard time finding players.


----------

